# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BMT TEAM  step by step tutorial magic bmt pro

## mohamed73

*tep by step tutorial magic bmt pro*  *In this section, we want  to tutorial BMT PRo for all memberes forum*   *coming soon...*

----------


## mohamed73

_Main branches: 1.BMT PRO 2.GENERAL TOOLS 3.CPU TOOLS 4.BRAND TOOLS    1.BMT PRO: This section including: website:    BMT stands for Best Multi Tool. BMT Pro is new generation of bmt with new user interface . activition for 365 day   support gsm:   http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f1050/   Youtube:  Enjoy the videos tutoriales magic bmt pro     Telegram:   https://t.me/bmtdongle    File center:    FileCenter has many great features in bmt pro 
We will need  FileCenter files to remove lock screen,pin and password on the frp and oem on     GENERAL TOOLS:   In section including:   Android tools:  Adb tools:    _

----------


## mohamed73

_Android lab:  
in this section u can make super boot,super unlocker boot,unlocker recovery  for samsung and huawei modeles.  _

----------


## mohamed73

_CPU TOOLS:  This section including 4 itemes:   Qualcomm tools Mtk tools Intel tools Alwinner tools      Qualcomm tools: This part there is a lot of work to do. for  example:wipe userdata,read full dump are important part of this magic  bmt pro.even this section have a flasher tools user can flash on the edl  mode     _

----------


## mohamed73

_MTK TOOLS:   One of the important section of magic bmt pro useres can  IMEI Repair solution:  
Repair IMEI, including models with more than one SIM
Mtk smartphones, solving lots of unlock issues.   A smartphone can be based on a Mediatek processor, which is being  indicated as a chip of another vendor in phone menu  Works with almost all Android smartphones of different brands based on MT65XX   Direct Unlock:   Android smartphones based on MTK CPU supported   _

----------


## mohamed73

_Intel tools:  We work hard to be the leader in this section that call named intel cpu...  magic bmt pro as far as it has been able to complete this section for example:  we added repair imei that over and over tested by useres bmt pro  If your phone is locked, whether that's the network or PIN, we can help you find  by magic bmt pro   With BMT PRO and cpu intel section you no longer have to use any other unlock tools on your Android device. You can easily bypass asus lock screen pattern....  BR  sfri.arash_

----------


## mohamed73

_ALLWINNER TOOLS:   In this section u can repair imei: A10-A13-A23-A31S-A33 factory mode...  _

----------


## mohamed73

_MAGIC BMT PRO: This  Method unlock and bypass lock screen and frp and samsung  account  android 5 ,6 , 7 ,8 without trip knox , oem lock ,frp lock, 100%  tested      ADB MODE:  This method do unlock and bypass lock screen with mtp mod and read info and factory rest and reboot download w/o adb  
Bmt method enable all language Unlock Frp (5 method  adb  and  download  mode ) unlock network exynos samsung 2015 unlock network exynos samsung  2016 imei repair for qualcomm old phones
 wipe and repair security qualcomm phones repair sn no all qualcomm phone Samsung Img Flasher and Samsung Custom Flasher  _

----------


## mohamed73

_crom unlock service online:   For example:  G5528 crom unlock with service online method...
so screen unlock without lost data....  _

----------


## mohamed73

_BMT MAGIC:  First in world unlock  and bypass lock screen and frp and samsung account android 5 ,6 , 7 ,8  without trip knox , oem lock ,frp lock, 100% tested...  we choose a sm-g610f for toturial with android 7 w/o lose data trip knox , oem lock ,frp lock,  1. First of all go to the file center download your firmware      2.After downloadinf file go to tab download mode and choose mode2   First select file patch 1 put your phone on the download mode notice:you must see detected to your dongel Flashing patch 1        
3.After finishing flash pach1 allow your device startup
again put your phone on the download mode
choose your file patch2 from your pc
againe some of methood patch 1 flashing patch2   
After flashing u see your phone unlocked successfully w/o any problem  
if u see this error on the recovery no worried its not important waiting for 10 second untill your phone show recovery page
finish reboot your device    _

----------


## mohamed73

_QUALCOMM:   Reset MSL:  operation can be used instead of "Wipe Security", in order to write a Cert file.  SUPER IMEI:  by this method you can repair null and 004999 imei ... Like destroyed Efs etc.. You can do in 2 method usb as well as urt method   MGIC BMT PRO supported    You can here:_

----------


## mohamed73

_Root Android phones with Super Boot method:  hi guys  Superboot is a boot.img that when booted, will root your device  by  this toturials everyone can rooting devices all brands such as samsung  and even make super boot for bypass lock screen,for exampleattern,pin,finger first of all frp Should be OFF version device and firmware Should be the same for example: G610FDDU1BQJ7  now extract BOOT.IMG file
Run the bmt pro dongle
Go to android lab head
Choose the boot image file
Make a file with the CSC extension
put your phone on the download mod and write csc file
wating untill see phone unlocked
for rooting device make super boot and write device....       _

----------


## mohamed73

_BMT QUALCOMM TOOL Tutorial Step by step   General section:
wit general section user can conform Device connection and read ADB Info,Check Root and change Device Mode from ADB To EDL    
Before do any operation wit Qualcomm tool,user have to follow correct way to connect Device....
To do this select correct MSM.mbn according to device CPU under Mode Tab. and press Check ports EDL Tab to confirm connection between BMT and Device....once Device got connected well,press check partitions Tab for further service.......        
To remove Qualcomm CPU Based Device PIN/Pattern w/o data loss.
select correct .mbn, check port and check partitions...once partitions appear than use 4 different method to remove PIN/Pattern w/o data loss...       
with BMT Pro user can read full Dump/write full dump     
also user have opportunity to factory reset device wit Wipe UserData Tab...
also can change device Mode,[Fastboot to EDl,And EDL To Normal Mode] Remove Frp via Fastboot/ADB,also read/write Boot and Enable ADB...  _

----------

